# Disastro X-Factor 2021: ascolti flop all'1% su Sky



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2021)

*X-Factor *non piace più. Neanche in *Italia*, il talent show riesce più ad ingranare dopo i successi di anni fa ed, anzi, in questa edizione gli ascolti sono ancora più calati. Il quarto Live Show, in onda su Sky Uno, ha raccolto solo *390.000 spettatori pari all’1.8%*. Picchi negativi per un format che da anni stava dimostrando un progressivo disinteresse ed il cambio di conduzione con Ludovico Tersigni, la giuria confermata (Emma, Mika, Hell Raton e Manuel Agnelli) e l'eliminazione delle categorie non ha portato i risultati sperati.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *X-Factor *non piace più. Neanche in *Italia*, il talent show riesce più ad ingranare dopo i successi di anni fa ed, anzi, in questa edizione gli ascolti sono ancora più calati. Il quarto Live Show, in onda su Sky Uno, ha raccolto solo *390.000 spettatori pari all’1.8%*. Picchi negativi per un format che da anni stava dimostrando un progressivo disinteresse ed il cambio di conduzione con Ludovico Tersigni, la giuria confermata (Emma, Mika, Hell Raton e Manuel Agnelli) e l'eliminazione delle categorie non ha portato i risultati sperati.


Ho letto che ieri hanno addirittura censurato "Anna e Marco" nella cover di Mika e Emma tagliando alcune strofe, tra cui quello dove dice "c'è una checca che fa il tifo". LOL. Programma osceno comunque, tra i peggiori della televisione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Novembre 2021)

godo!


----------



## Raryof (19 Novembre 2021)

Gli show musicali non hanno più senso, c'è già youtube per la musica.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

Forse in questa nazione c’è ancora un briciolo di dignità e di morale


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho letto che ieri hanno addirittura censurato "Anna e Marco" nella cover di Mika e Emma tagliando alcune strofe, tra cui quello dove dice "c'è una checca che fa il tifo". LOL. Programma osceno comunque, tra i peggiori della televisione.


Anna e Marco del celebre omofobo Lucio Dalla


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Novembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *X-Factor *non piace più. Neanche in *Italia*, il talent show riesce più ad ingranare dopo i successi di anni fa ed, anzi, in questa edizione gli ascolti sono ancora più calati. Il quarto Live Show, in onda su Sky Uno, ha raccolto solo *390.000 spettatori pari all’1.8%*. Picchi negativi per un format che da anni stava dimostrando un progressivo disinteresse ed il cambio di conduzione con Ludovico Tersigni, la giuria confermata (Emma, Mika, Hell Raton e Manuel Agnelli) e l'eliminazione delle categorie non ha portato i risultati sperati.


Molto bene, questa robaccia deve sparire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Novembre 2021)

Anche se vogliono far credere il contrario, i gay pride alla maggioranza della gente non interessano.


----------

